# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Rate the Survival Experts!

## Sarge47

Okay, here's your chance to rate these folks we all like to study &/or watch on TV.  It's not a "Who's your favorite, that's why there's no poll listed.  Just your opinion on how you rate them:  #1;  #2; and so on.  they all market survival gear, so that should be included in your rating.

a.)  Bear Grylls.
b.)  Army Ranger Rick.
c.)  David Canterbury.
d.)  Cody Lundin.
e.)  Dr. Ron Hood.
f.)  Tom Brown.
g.)  Les Stroud.
h.)  Mykel Hawke.
i.)  J. Wayne Fears.
j.)  John D. McCann

My line-up would be sort of like this:
#1-Cody Lundin
#2-Dr. Ron Hood
#3-Les Stroud
#4-David Canterbury
#5-J. Wayne Fears.
#6-John D. McCann
#7-Mykel Hawke
#8-Bear Grylls
#9-Army Ranger Rick

I didn't include Tom Brown because I'm unfamiliar with his work.  whenever this thread runs it's course I'll post the totals & we'll have a "Poll on how all these guys stack up!   :Cool2:

----------


## Sourdough

#1) Major Fredrick Russel Burnham

#1a.) Fredrick Courtney Selous

#2) Colonel Townsend Whelen

#3) Bradford Angier

 :Smile:  :Innocent:  :Smile:

----------


## RangerXanatos

I haven't died yet, so does that make me an expert?  If so, I want to be on the list.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> #1) Major Fredrick Russel Burnham
> 
> #2) Colonel Townsend Whelen
> 
> #3) Bradford Angier


You hit that right on the head, 
Add George L Herter

6) Bear Grylls.
7) Army Ranger Rick.
5) David Canterbury.
4) Cody Lundin.
2) Dr. Ron Hood.
1) Tom Brown.
3) Les Stroud.
Don't know) Mykel Hawke.
Don't know) J. Wayne Fears.
Don't know) John D. McCann

----------


## letslearntogether47

> You hit that right on the head, 
> Add George L Herter
> 
> 6) Bear Grylls.
> 7) Army Ranger Rick.
> 5) David Canterbury.
> 4) Cody Lundin.
> 2) Dr. Ron Hood.
> 1) Tom Brown.
> ...


Mykel Hawke is the husband on the Discovery Channel show Man Woman Wild before Dual Survival.He also made a guest appearance of Bizarre Foods where he showed the host how to survive on a desert island.

I would rate:

1.)Cody Lunden
2.)Dave Canterbury
3.)Les Stroud
4.)Mykel Hawke
5.) Bear Grylles

Many of the others I have heard of but not really as familiar with them.
Like Ray Mears in the U.K.

----------


## roar-k

No Ray Mears?

----------


## lucznik

> Mykel Hawke is the husband on the Discovery Channel show Man Woman Wild before Dual Survival.


 Based only on this description and the latest television commercial that I saw last night for Man Woman Wild wherein the guy is having his wife drink his pee, Mykel Hawke would not rate the list at all for me. 

As to the others, I don't really think any of them are the "bee's knees" but as a purely relative rating:

*1 - Les Stroud* This is the "expert" with whom I am most familiar.  That alone probably accounts for his rating. He doesn't (often) do stupid things, he doesn't fake his situations, he gives pretty good info.

*2 - Ron Fontaine*  Good website, good info, great firesteels.

*3 - David Canterbury* Has some good, informative videos on the web. I don't agree with his "you must battle against nature" attitude.  Not super impressed with some of the things he does on Dual Survival though, I think this may be Discovery Channel's fault as much as anybody's. 

*4 - Cody Lundin* Obviously has a lot of knowledge.  Loved the plastic-draped lean to he built on Dual Survival.  His Happy-Hippy attitude is annoying and his "lifestyle choice" not to wear any kind of footwear is ridiculous.

*5 - Ray Mears* Have only seen a few videos on the web.  Seems more like a journalist reading a script than an actual "expert" - though I could be wrong.

*6 - Tom Brown* Not very familiar with.  He designed (and markets)  an interesting, if not entirely practical, knife.

*Doesn't Rate as an "Expert"* 
 - Bear Grylls 
 - Mykel Hawke (see above)

*Don't Know At All*
- Army Ranger Rick
- Dr. Ron Hood.
- J. Wayne Fears.
- John D. McCann (I assume we're not talking about the Senator from Arizona?)

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Based only on this description and the latest television commercial that I saw last night for Man Woman Wild wherein the guy is having his wife drink his pee, Mykel Hawke would not rate the list at all for me.


Completely agree.
I don't care for shows pushing"shock value".
So, Bear G. would be in that category as well.

----------


## rwc1969

I guess I rate em all the same. They're all doing what they love and getting paid for it so even though I have quarrels with all of them I rate em all pretty high.

----------


## finallyME

Les Stroud 
Cody Lundin
Ray Mears
David Canterbury
Army Ranger Rick
Tom Brown
Mykel Hawke
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bear Grylls


The top 3 are pretty much the same rank.  I like Dave, but I don't think he is in the same category as the top 3.  I read all of Ranger Rick's books and liked them.  I have just heard about Tom Brown and his school.  I only listed those who I have heard about.

----------


## Pal334

*My list:*

1-Les Stroud.   The only one I have ever felt compelled to do any reading on. Seems to have a common sense approach to things

*Never to be taken seriously by me*

Bear Grylls.  A dangerous clown
Army Ranger Rick. Don't like his attitude

*Don't know enough about to comment on:*

 David Canterbury.
 Cody Lundin.
 Dr. Ron Hood.
Tom Brown.
 Mykel Hawke.
J. Wayne Fears.
John D. McCann

----------


## NightShade

#1 far and away... Tom Brown Jr...
He has written many books.. probably more than most of the rest put togeher..at least 16 i know of.. and has the life experience to back it up as well... His Tracker School has been around since 1978
for those not familiar with him i reccomend reading his books... His different survival manuals are among the best in their perspective categories..  But even better , in my opinion , are his assorted non-fiction novels based on his experiences... While being veryentertaining they are also extremly informative..
I reccomend starting with "The Tracker" then "The Search" (continues The Tracker) . as well as "Case Files of The Tracker"... all of his manuals are great too..theres 1 for kids..1 for medicinal and edible plants, wilderness survival,  urban survival.. among others...
The movie "The Hunted" starring Tommy Lee Jones and Benicio Del Toro is loosely based on Tom Brown Jr., and he worked behind the scenes... the real story that the movie is based upon can be found in"Case Files of The Tracker"

----------


## Winter

There can be only one.

Hiroo Onoda

----------


## Rick

I would have to agree. He gets top bill just for doing it. There were a number of them that held out a long time. Practicing your survival skills for 34 years pretty much tops all the books anyone has ever written.

----------


## chiye tanka

Yep, Tom Brown at the very top! After that and in no order:

2.Cody Lundin
2.Dr. Ron Hodd
2.Dave Canterbury
5.Les Stroud
6.John McCann

The rest I don't know a lot about.

----------


## BENESSE

Well, my #1 choice isn't on TV or on anyone's list but he got my attention and he got me to stick with it. None other than J. W. Rawls.

----------


## SARKY

a.) Bear Grylls.
b.) Army Ranger Rick.
c.) David Canterbury.
d.) Cody Lundin.
e.) Dr. Ron Hood.
f.) Tom Brown.
g.) Les Stroud.
h.) Mykel Hawke.
i.) J. Wayne Fears.
j.) John D. McCann

Bear Grylls and Mykel Hawke don't belong anywhere near this list. Although I like Cody, he is locked into his genre of survival which does put him at a diadvantage in many situations. I've taken a Tom Brown tracking course and I can tell you he is incredible in his element.
so here is my top 3 I picked these guys because they are good all around survivalists and not specialists.
1:J.W. Rawls
2:Les Stroud
3:Ron Hood

----------


## wareagle69

allan "bow" beauchamp
dr gino ferri-survival in the bush inc
les stroud
ray mears
cody lundin
ron hood
brent peagram

----------


## Old GI

C'mon, Winnie!!!  W-I-S-E-M-........  You know, he's our favorite.  (Hint: Lofty)

----------


## tsitenha

Angus Baptiste
Ray Mears
Bradford Angiers
Mors KochanskiRadisson et Des Groseiller :Smile:

----------


## ClayPick

Woodland Cree from Northern Quebec ......... I pick Angus Baptiste.

----------


## Mischief

1. Ray Mears
2. Ron Hood

That's all folks

----------


## Sarge47

Should have included Mors Kochanski, Ray Mears, & Bob Newman as well.   :Blushing: 
anyway, add whomever you want & I'll tally them up later & see who's popular.

Hmmmm, looks like Army Ranger Dick...er...uh...I mean Army Ranger RICK, isn't doing so well.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## tsitenha

No point "dickering around"

So many to choose from and all have positive points, 
like me.....
I'll supply the pointy head  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## crimescene450

Ive read a few of tom browns books and it seems like he really knows what hes doing.  But ive never reallyresearched him.

I like Cody, Les, and Dave Canterbury in that order.  



and of course; Bear is a joke.

----------


## SARKY

> Woodland Cree from Northern Quebec ......... I pick Angus Baptiste.


Now there is a name I haven't heard in almost 2 decades!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Now there is a name I haven't heard in almost 2 decades!!!


Then you haven't been paying attinetion. :Innocent: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...angus+baptiste

----------


## Sarge47

Leave us not forget John "Lofty" Wiseman.   :Blushing:

----------


## kyratshooter

Kephart  (he knew where they kept the good whisky)

Nesmuck (He knew where the best Aderondick lodges were)

Ron Hood  (his wife works with him, good eye candy)

Ray Mears  (he knows stuff)

----------


## rebel

I'll pick...anyone living 300 + years ago as the best survival expert.  To bad You Tube hadn't been invented.

----------


## dewisant

Bradford Angier
Tom Brown, Jr.

I have most of their books and would say that they do it for me.

----------


## BENESSE

*Sir Ernest Henry Shackleton.*

----------


## Ted

> I'll pick...anyone living 300 + years ago as the best survival expert.  To bad You Tube hadn't been invented.


LOL!!!!  I 2nd that!!! Or maybe even 30,000!

----------


## Rick

I don't know. None of them are alive today so just how good of survivalists were they? Hmmm?

----------


## hunter63

Ruth is still the hottest........

----------


## Beans

Where did you list Crashdive and our own "Rick"

Anyone that has been on this board that long is survivalist

----------


## Ted

> I don't know. None of them are alive today so just how good of survivalists were they? Hmmm?



LOL! Well honestly I don't watch T.V.. so I don't know who any of them are. Except Less and that dumba** Grilled Bear guy, and thats only because I was at someones house who watching them.

So who ever is alive in 300 years gets my vote. Notice I didn't say 30,000...people don't live that long silly!!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Where did you list Crashdive and our own "Rick"
> 
> Anyone that has been on this board that long is survivalist


I can personally attest to Crash's woodsmanship and veggie-wad building poweress.  He also snores loud enough to keep the boogie man and the local coyote pack at bay.  

In addition he is always the first one up and has a pot of coffee going before daylight.  Those TV guys don't even remember to bring coffee, much less get up at 5am to get it hot for you!

You can go with Less and eat bugs, go with Bear and drink pee, or go with Tom Brown and hide in Canada from '69-'76, or you can pick Crash, eat well, have good coffee and hear tales of Captain Nemo and the cold war boomer service.

I think I'll pick Crash.  

I've never camped with Rick, but he hasn't banned me yet so that says he has infinate patience.  Maybe next year.

----------


## loganjeff7

Benjamin Church, Robert Rogers, Kit Carson, Jim Bridger, Sacagawea, Dave Canterbury, and Cody Lundin , can't forget the one who made survival popular on t.v Les Stroud. Could name more but will class it as Native Americans.

----------


## Sarge47

> Benjamin Church, Robert Rogers, Kit Carson, Jim Bridger, Sacagawea, Dave Canterbury, and Cody Lundin , can't forget the one who made survival popular on t.v Les Stroud. Could name more but will class it as Native Americans.


Let us not forget Simon Kenton!   :Thumbup:   :Cool2:

----------


## Winter

Thing is, people still live off the land, the Saami, Amazon tribes, a ton of Orientals, Indonesia, etc.

We play at it and use it as a tool incase something goes wrong. That's OK, I won't apologize for living in the first world.

The couple times I've had to "survive" it was a simple and short lived deal. If it lasted weeks I'd be alot less comfy with it.

----------


## postman

Dave Arama - Founder of WSC survival school here in Ontario and the first survival instructor of Les Stroud.
Les Stroud 
Dave Canterbury
Cody Lundin
Tom Brown

----------


## coloradopilgrim

1) Cody Lundin- His survival methods go beyond a show and survival school, its his entire lifestyle. Lives in a self-sufficent home, and has knowledge that most would never think of for survival... best survival expert in my book
2) Les Stroud- basically the pioneer behind televison survival shows. Pretty much follows the book of basic survival in different situations but regardless makes #2 based on his use of what he has which is pretty much the definition of survival
3) Bear Grylls- I know Im going to get a lot of heat for this but he is a very knowledgable resource for those who have the ability for self-rescue in situations. 
4) Dave Canterburry- Seen his show, and watched many videos of his with his pathfinder school. Has more of a bushcraft approach but has the skills to put him above and beyond for survival
5)Tom Brown- google the name, youll find out quickly why hes on the list. (Always wanted the knife, never had the money ): ) 
6) Mykle Hawke- Dont have alot of knowledge on him other than being in the special forces. In my book thats grounds enough for a spot on the list

Thats really the only ones Ive heard of

----------


## kyratshooter

> I don't know. None of them are alive today so just how good of survivalists were they? Hmmm?


I have been thinking about this comment and I must respectfully disagree Rick!

The survival experts that die of old age, at home in bed, are the confirmed top of the class.  All three of my picks died of disease or auto accident.  Not a single one found dead in the woods!    

This new crop of young kids will have to hit 65-90 before we know if they had a clue.

----------


## Rick

But, but, if they died.....I mean.....they didn't survive if they.......oh, okay.

----------


## Sarge47

> 3) Bear Grylls- I know Im going to get a lot of heat for this but he is a very knowledgable resource for those who have the ability for self-rescue in situations.


  So the fact that he says it's okay to drink your own urine straight from the bladder doesn't bother you?  That can get people killed!   :Cool2:

----------


## Sparky93

I feel like Bear Grylls is to theatrical, like when he did the urban survival episode and was running across the roof tops doing back flips. It seems to me in a survival situation you would not want to waste energy and risk energy by doing useless stunts, but that doesn't make for good TV.

Les Stroud
Dave Canterbury
Cody Lundin
Mykle Hawke
Bear Grylls falls at the bottom of my list

----------


## Rick

I give them all a five star rating. They all know how to make money.

----------


## hunter63

Did i mention that i think Ruth is HOT?

----------


## Rick

Yes, Hunter. Several times. She's fond of you, too. At least that's what she said at dinner last night.

----------


## hunter63

Better there than here....don't want to loose half my stuff.....LOL.

----------


## Sarge47

> I feel like Bear Grylls is to theatrical, like when he did the urban survival episode and was running across the roof tops doing back flips. It seems to me in a survival situation you would not want to waste energy and risk energy by doing useless stunts, but that doesn't make for good TV.
> 
> Les Stroud
> Dave Canterbury
> Cody Lundin
> Mykle Hawke
> Bear Grylls falls at the bottom of my list


I have to agree with you, on most of these, although I would rate Cody right above Dave instead of Vice-versa.  but look at your #1 pick.  This guy not only started it all, he was alone as well.  True, there was probably a spotter or two watching out for him at a distance for insurance reasons, but there was nobody there with him on the scene.  You felt that you were right there with him, learning from him.  Les always taught the safe way of doing things and didn't rush it.  He knew how to S.T.O.P. and do it right.  All the other shows seem to be looking for audience appeal instead of teaching the proper techniques and mind set.  Yes, I really like Cody Lundin, but would keep Les at the top of the list and Bear Grylls at the bottom.   :Cool2:

----------


## TresMon

No John & Geri McPherson? They are masters of the Physical Skills.  They would show up to rendezvous and skills gatherings with a COMPLETE prehistoric kit, including their bark house. NOTHING modern except the truck they showed up in. Museum procurers would follow them around and make offers to buy their every possession- to put on display in museums. They lived full ancient survival for years as husband and wife. 

I tell folks that are leery of the spiritual side of the skills to read after the McPhersons. Those wanting both sides I point to Tom Brown. 

IIRC a few of the TV big names went through the McPhersons school back when they were teaching...

----------


## Sparky93

> I have to agree with you, on most of these, although I would rate Cody right above Dave instead of Vice-versa.  but look at your #1 pick.  This guy not only started it all, he was alone as well.  True, there was probably a spotter or two watching out for him at a distance for insurance reasons, but there was nobody there with him on the scene.  You felt that you were right there with him, learning from him.  Les always taught the safe way of doing things and didn't rush it.  He knew how to S.T.O.P. and do it right.  All the other shows seem to be looking for audience appeal instead of teaching the proper techniques and mind set.  Yes, I really like Cody Lundin, but would keep Les at the top of the list and Bear Grylls at the bottom.


That is why I picked Les for my #1, the reason I picked Dave over Cody is that it may be a personnel choice for Cody not to where shoes it places his companions in jeopardy by not using the proper gear in the proper situations. Although I do not agree with everything Dave does (Black powder episode) I like his style and the knowledge he has from studying historical figures such as Nessmuk or Daniel Boone. On the other hand Cody has a greater knowledge of edible and medicinal plants and is the TV star king of primitive fire. It was a tuff decision between #2 and #3 place. Mykle Hawke fell into the #4 spot because I know the least about him. I know nothing about Tom Brown so I did not rate him.

----------


## Rick

Anyone that intentionally cuts themselves then cauterizes it for T.V. is not right in his basal ganglia. His brain cells just aren't communicating. His horizontal is out of whack. His frontal lobe has a flat. You get where I'm going with this?

----------


## Sparky93

> Anyone that intentionally cuts themselves then cauterizes it for T.V. is not right in his basal ganglia. His brain cells just aren't communicating. His horizontal is out of whack. His frontal lobe has a flat. You get where I'm going with this?


Does it show he is not always in his right mind... yes. Does it show he is as tuff as nails.... also yes. Everybody has their flaws. Anybody that walks around cacti (plural for cactus) and through snow barefoot is also all of those things....

----------


## Rick

Sourdough would be blue in the face tellin' Cody, "boots in the field".

----------


## Sparky93

> Sourdough would be blue in the face tellin' Cody, "boots in the field".


LMAO, now that would be a funny sight to see!

----------


## SemperFi

Then again if Im going into battle ina survival situation I want these guys with me, I dont care if they know how to survive the backwoods without a weapon , because I would never be caught without one !

Dave Canterbury
Mykle Hawke
Bear Grylls

with these guys we would conquer not just survive!

----------


## Rick

Well, you won't be thirsty, that's for sure.

----------


## Sarge47

> Then again if Im going into battle ina survival situation I want these guys with me, I dont care if they know how to survive the backwoods without a weapon , because I would never be caught without one !
> 
> Dave Canterbury
> Mykle Hawke
> Bear Grylls
> 
> with these guys we would conquer not just survive!


Let Bear take "point."   :Yes:   :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:

----------


## CoryD

Dont be so hard on Bear. My boys love him for his stunts and he makes them ask me questions, like "Dad, why is he drinking pee?" and "Is that elephant poo?". lol Besides, people who actually try the more dangerous stunts will thin them selves outta the gene pool, leaving more resources for us. I do enjoy watching the show, but I have the sense not to copy everything he does. I wouldnt live long if I did the crazier stuff. 
  1. Bradford Angier ( I've had a copy How to Stay Alive in the Woods on hand for 20 yrs now)
2. Dave Canterbury Kinda like his approach on certain things
3. Cody Lundin I dont know if I'm sold on the no shoes thing
4. Bear Grylls For educationl purposes and enterainment
5. Les Stroud Im not sure why I put him this low. Maybe the harmonica/multi tool thing? 
6. The Hawkes.

----------


## nell67

> Better there than here....don't want to loose half my stuff.....LOL.


Thats a survivalist right there...as long as the missus doesn't read his posts!

----------


## Rick

How you doin' kiddo?

----------


## Sarge47

One "expert" who is no longer with us is the late Earnest Shackleton.  While I personally see him as a hustler and a rouge the guy knew survival!  He set out to traverse Antarctica with 27 men and after losing his ship in the pack ice, he got all 27 of them home alive...after over a year in one of the coldest places of the world!  If you haven't seen it buy the 3 DVD set off of Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...00_i00_details  :Balloon:

----------


## Warheit

Not sure why there is such hate for Bear.  Stunts aside on the show, does anyone really doubt his abilities re: survival?   Probably more seasoned, prepared and battle tested than most here -- and it seems like we have a lot of quality outdoorsmen and survivalists.

----------


## Zen buds

a.) Bear Grylls.
b.) Army Ranger Rick.
c.) David Canterbury.
d.) Cody Lundin.
e.) Dr. Ron Hood.
f.) Tom Brown.
g.) Les Stroud.
h.) Mykel Hawke.
i.) J. Wayne Fears.
j.) John D. McCann

Many of these people are just "presenters".  They simply present the information given to them by a survival instructor/consultant.

Les Stroud is the real thing.  He would have to be at the top of my list.  David Canterbury is not bad, but he would never have fire without Cody.  Cody isn't bad... in the desert.  He would not last a week up in the mountains in the winter on his own.  The Hawkes are at the bottom of my list.

----------


## crashdive123

Army Ranger Rick?  Now that right there is funny - I don't care who you are.

----------


## crashdive123

> Not sure why there is such hate for Bear.  Stunts aside on the show, does anyone really doubt his abilities re: survival?   Probably more seasoned, prepared and battle tested than most here -- and it seems like we have a lot of quality outdoorsmen and survivalists.


There are several reasons why some folks don't approve.  I'll preface those reasons with ....... nobody questions his physical abilities and skills.  He is an experienced outdoorsman and mountain climber.  I have learned some techniques from him.  

That being said - where the rub comes in is that when his show on Discovery started some of the things he portrayed and described were totally made up.  He slept in a motel bed rather than the debris shelter he claimed to have slept in.  The vast volcanic wasteland that one could get lost in for weeks was less than 100 yards from a highway.  Traversing rapids with nothing but your pack for buoyancy, but really wearing a life vest under your clothing is misleading.   Now - this all made for good television and entertainment, and even taught some skills - but his claims on what was really taking place were false.

Additionally, much of what he does is exceedingly dangerous.  While his above mentioned skills allow him to get through his "stunts" the average viewer will not.  The newer episodes do contain disclaimers and better explanations of safety precautions that were taken to film the action, but the older episodes did not.  Many younger or totally inexperienced viewers could find themselves in a worse situation than they were already in by trying some of what they saw.  Most here would probably know the difference, but that is not how the producers or Bear portrayed the show when it started.

----------


## Rick

Army Ranger Rick? Uh, yeah. Okay.

+1 on the Bear explanation.

----------


## Sarge47

> There are several reasons why some folks don't approve.  I'll preface those reasons with ....... nobody questions his physical abilities and skills.  He is an experienced outdoorsman and mountain climber.  I have learned some techniques from him.  
> 
> That being said - where the rub comes in is that when his show on Discovery started some of the things he portrayed and described were totally made up.  He slept in a motel bed rather than the debris shelter he claimed to have slept in.  The vast volcanic wasteland that one could get lost in for weeks was less than 100 yards from a highway.  Traversing rapids with nothing but your pack for buoyancy, but really wearing a life vest under your clothing is misleading.   Now - this all made for good television and entertainment, and even taught some skills - but his claims on what was really taking place were false.
> 
> Additionally, much of what he does is exceedingly dangerous.  While his above mentioned skills allow him to get through his "stunts" the average viewer will not.  The newer episodes do contain disclaimers and better explanations of safety precautions that were taken to film the action, but the older episodes did not.  Many younger or totally inexperienced viewers could find themselves in a worse situation than they were already in by trying some of what they saw.  Most here would probably know the difference, but that is not how the producers or Bear portrayed the show when it started.


+1 Crash!  Bear stated that it was completely safe to drink your urine right from the bladder; jumped into icy water to show how to get out, then stripped naked and did push-ups in the snow; Had a man dressed in a bear suit to fool the audience into thinking his life was in danger; runs willy-nilly through the terrain instead of taking his time...shall I go on?  Even Dr. Ron Hood, who started out with his show left in disgust.  I don't "hate" him, I just don't respect him as a teacher of survival skills.   :Cool2: 

Don't know that much about Army Ranger Dick....er...uh...Rick; but he IS a member of this forum.

----------


## SemperFi

you got to remember this is TV ! If you dont get ratings they pull you!! Also take into account , bear is more of a daredevil than a survivalist , he flew an ultra light over Mnt Everest ( a lawn mower) , he also has jumped out of plains at rediculous heights! For a guy who broke his back , to actually be out running , jumping and all the other things he does is amazing ! Running through the woods isnt a survival tactic ? since when? I suppose silently crawling is preferable? It depends on the situation, but on a tv show ,time is of the essence, you dont get to see Les run up the hill to change the camera 40 times , that would be boring , but he does!

you guys bash bear , but how many of ya could last a week anywhere in the world? I would bet without a nickel in his pocket Bear could outlast anyone on this forum!

----------


## Sarge47

> you got to remember this is TV ! If you dont get ratings they pull you!! Also take into account , bear is more of a daredevil than a survivalist , he flew an ultra light over Mnt Everest ( a lawn mower) , he also has jumped out of plains at rediculous heights! For a guy who broke his back , to actually be out running , jumping and all the other things he does is amazing ! Running through the woods isnt a survival tactic ? since when? I suppose silently crawling is preferable? It depends on the situation, but on a tv show ,time is of the essence, you dont get to see Les run up the hill to change the camera 40 times , that would be boring , but he does!
> 
> you guys bash bear , but how many of ya could last a week anywhere in the world? I would bet without a nickel in his pocket Bear could outlast anyone on this forum!


So what, his teaching can get people in a worse situation, so I nix the idea about him being an "expert."  Also I always teach the  "S.T.O.P. method" when somebody gets lost, not acting like Tarzan on acid!  Yes, Bear takes risks and as long as it's HIS neck he's risking I don't have a problem with it.  It's when he gives bad advice and sets a poor example for yourng people.  The Boy Scouts have made this dope their spokesman!  Bad idea!   :Cool2:

----------


## Sparky93

> +1 Crash!  Bear stated that it was completely safe to drink your urine right from the bladder; jumped into icy water to show how to get out, then stripped naked and did push-ups in the snow; Had a man dressed in a bear suit to fool the audience into thinking his life was in danger; runs willy-nilly through the terrain instead of taking his time...shall I go on?  Even Dr. Ron Hood, who started out with his show left in disgust.  I don't "hate" him, I just don't respect him as a teacher of survival skills.  
> 
> Don't know that much about Army Ranger Dick....er...uh...Rick; but he IS a member of this forum.


My favorite episode was the one where he found an old foothold trap in the desert, tied it on some rope, and used it as a grappling hook to cross a small canyon. Seems like I remember the grappling hook almost coming undone, but why would such a proper piece of equipment do that....

----------


## randyt

I vote for mors kochanski. Of the old timers sylvan hart or earl parrot. Sylvan could create what ever he needed or wanted and earl could say holed up for over a year at a time with out coming out for resupply.

----------


## Sarge47

> I vote for mors kochanski. Of the old timers sylvan hart or earl parrot. Sylvan could create what ever he needed or wanted and earl could say holed up for over a year at a time with out coming out for resupply.


Mors is top-notch!  Cody Lundin was a student of his; that's where he learned to hang his Mora knife around his neck from.   :Thumbup:   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I think I'll vote for IAWoodsman. He's authentic, he's knowledgeable, he does it because he enjoys it, he's a good teacher and a good cameraman.

----------


## Kortoso

Howdy. Hope it's all right if I introduce myself at this point.  :Smile: 

I've never met most of those people. As far as I know, they're all just TV personalities with consultants or native guides whispering in their ears between takes. So, for me, nothing second-hand.

I have taken Tom Brown Jr.'s Standard course, and I believe in him and what he has taught me.
There was also a dear botanist/zoologist/anthropologist friend of mine who passed away recently, and I learned a lot from him as well.

----------


## Sparky93

> I think I'll vote for IAWoodsman. He's authentic, he's knowledgeable, he does it because he enjoys it, he's a good teacher and a good cameraman.


Ditto!!...

----------


## Sarge47

> I've never met most of those people. As far as I know, they're all just TV personalities with consultants or native guides whispering in their ears between takes. So, for me, nothing second-hand.


That does not apply to Cody Lundin, Mors Kochanski, Or Tom "Lofty" Wiseman.     :Cool2:

----------


## Mischief

Tom Brown has Spirits wispering in his ear.

----------


## Kortoso

> That does not apply to Cody Lundin, Mors Kochanski, Or Tom "Lofty" Wiseman.


Never met them, never studied umder them. Can't say for sure.  :Oops:

----------


## RandyRhoads

1) Tom Brown
-5,000  for bear. I can't stand him. After seeing the "how to cross a lava bed" I wanted to puke. Sure this is "tv" but don't send out false information...

This video is disgusting...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBmhNA7JME4

----------


## Sparky93

> 1) Tom Brown
> -5,000  for bear. I can't stand him. After seeing the "how to cross a lava bed" I wanted to puke. Sure this is "tv" but don't send out false information...
> 
> This video is disgusting...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBmhNA7JME4


That video is great, I wish I could find the one of him trying to cross a canyon with a makeshift grappling hook.

----------


## Sparky93

This is the best video I could find for it, I wish it showed the actual grappling hook.

----------


## Kortoso

He's an entertainer, that's how I manage to enjoy his shows. He seems to like climbing up frozen waterfalls and the like. There's usually a way around these obstacles.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

Bumping this up again.

----------


## Sarge47

I decided to up date my list as follows:

*MY LINE-UP WOULD BE LIKE THIS:*(REASONS INCLUDED.)

*#1-**DR. RON HOOD:*  The original "Survivorman."  He was there years before the others.  If you look closely at the credits for the first few episodes of "Man vs. Wild," you'll see him listed as an "adviser" on the show.  He later quit in disgust, tired of the fakery.  He's taught "survival" all over the world prior to his death.  (www.survival.com)
*
#2-MORS KOCHANSKI:*  Canadian born and bred, this man has taught survival to many instructors today, including Cody Lundin.  He's "King" of the Boreal Forest and only carries a Mora knife...now that's tough!  His small books on survival topics alongside of his best-seller "Bushcraft" are sure winners!(http://www.independent-adventurers.com/mors/)
*
#3-JOHN "LOFTY" WISEMAN:*  This man taught survival in the SAS, the British Special Forces, and knows how to survive all over the world.  His book that teaches the SAS skills is a "best seller" among the "survival set!"(http://www.amazon.com/SAS-Survival-H...7831829&sr=1-1)

*#4-CODY LUNDIN:*  His book:  "98.6 Degrees:  The Art Of Keeping Your A$$ Alive," has been hailed as a masterwork in the area of desert survival.  He's taught desert survival for well over 20 years at his school in Arizona.(http://www.codylundin.com/)

*#5-LES STROUD:*  T.V.'s TOP survivorman!  He goes it alone!  No camera crew, nobody with him!  Coming back soon with even more episodes!(http://lesstroud.ca/)

*#6-DAVID CANTERBURYSurvival:*  Former co-star of Discovery's show "Dual Survival" with Cody Lundin until dropped by the station for controversial reasons, Dave has made and posted hundreds of YouTube videos on survival skills, and now runs the "Pathfinder" school.(http://www.thepathfinderschoolllc.com/) 

*#7-J. WAYNE FEARS:*  You see his small book on survival on Wal-Mart's shelves at the start of deer-hunting season:  http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Outdoor-Survival-Guide-Short-Term/dp/1616080507/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357833511&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Pocket+Outdoor+Survival+Guide%3A+Th  e+Ultimate+Guide+for+Short-Term+Survival
*
#8-JOHN D. MCCANN:*  Author of the best seller:  "Build the Perfect Survival Kit," and wilderness survival instructor.(http://www.survivalresources.com/) 
 :Detective: 




*CLOWNS, POSERS, AND WANNABES!*
Bear Grylls
Army Ranger Rick
Bozo

----------


## prariewolf

My choices are the same as Sourdoughs with the addition of Calvin Rutstrum and E.H. Kreps

----------


## Psalm25

I almost never watch tv, but I have watched Les Stroud and enjoyed it. I watched one or two episodes of Bear Grylls... personally I think most of it is set up, I wouldn't waist my time watching it again. Don't know any of the others mentioned.

----------


## Wildthang

> Well, my #1 choice isn't on TV or on anyone's list but he got my attention and he got me to stick with it. None other than Wildthang.


Well thank you very much Nessie!

----------


## randyt

I'm going to add Paul Provencher to the list, perthaps a bit dated though.

----------


## BENESSE

Yeah, right.
WT has been playin' with matches...again.

----------


## Wildthang

> Yeah, right.
> WT has been playin' with matches...again.


Bazinggggggga!

----------


## mikebarone

1) les stroud 
2) cody lundin
3) dave canterbury
4) bear grylls
5) mykel hawke

----------


## Bushape

I am glad to see that I agree with most of you. I did a search for Bear Grylls and Mykel Hawk just trying to see if anybody actually likes Bear. I watched one show of his and I have never liked what he did, anybody that jumps naked into a river in the snow is missing one of the most crucial survival tips, try not to get wet in freezing weather. That episode had to be one of the stupidest things that I had ever seen, so I considered him to be a flamboyant joke. At least Mykel Hawk has a brain and is not teaching people a bunch of crap.
Now Les Stroud is the real deal, good quality work and teaching skills. Proving that you don't have to be military to be a top notch survivalist.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63, saying Hey and Welcome.
There is and intro section at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## Wildthang

1. Cody Lundin
2. Blade

----------


## tsitenha

Angus Baptiste to add to the list

----------


## crashdive123

> Angus Baptiste to add to the list


+1 on this.

----------


## Remianen

> Okay, here's your chance to rate these folks we all like to study &/or watch on TV.  It's not a "Who's your favorite, that's why there's no poll listed.  Just your opinion on how you rate them:  #1;  #2; and so on.  they all market survival gear, so that should be included in your rating.
> 
> a.)  Bear Grylls.
> b.)  Army Ranger Rick.
> c.)  David Canterbury.
> d.)  Cody Lundin.
> e.)  Dr. Ron Hood.
> f.)  Tom Brown.
> g.)  Les Stroud.
> ...


Of the ones I'm familiar with, I'd rate them:

1) Tom Brown - since he trained many of the instructors I've spoken to and his books seem to indicate he has a great deal of all-around knowledge
2) Les Stroud - closer to reality than most others so his tactics seem to be more plausible. While I love his show, I don't necessarily agree with some things, even as a novice (like, how do you use a multitool if you have lost the use of an arm or have severely reduced manual dexterity (extreme cold/borderline hypothermia, etc)?).
3) Cody Lundin - due to his terrain specialty, there have been several situations on the show where he has to defer because he just doesn't have the knowledge required. His primitive skilled are unmatched though. Looking forward to studying under him next year. His first book was awesome too.
4) Dave Canterbury - I saw his YouTube videos before I even knew what Dual Survival was. Not sure why he got kicked off the show (something about embellishing his credentials?) but he worked well with Cody ("When you come to the swamp, you better leave your skirt at home") in a push-pull fashion that was entertaining.
5) Mykel Hawke - Besides the show, I know of him from a few people who worked with him. He was a consultant on a season of Road Rules and the people at Bunim-Murray loved him. He apparently has a very effective way of teaching/demonstrating complex techniques to utter novices. On the show, I am amazed at how he's able to deal with his wife when she goes into (what I call) 'shrill mode'. Taming of the Shrew indeed!
6) Bear Grylls - even though his show introduced me to wilderness survival, I am SO thankful that I chose to look deeper. What many people don't realize is that his stunts aren't really stunts. He has people on the crew whose jobs involve making those "stunts" as safe as possible. He has a rope technician, for example. That's like having a gastroentrologist on crew to make eating bugs as safe as possible. Do you honestly think someone like Will Ferrell would subject himself to Bear's typical antics?

I'll have to look up the others.




> you got to remember this is TV ! If you dont get ratings they pull you!! Also take into account , bear is more of a daredevil than a survivalist , he flew an ultra light over Mnt Everest ( a lawn mower) , he also has jumped out of plains at rediculous heights! For a guy who broke his back , to actually be out running , jumping and all the other things he does is amazing ! Running through the woods isnt a survival tactic ? since when? I suppose silently crawling is preferable? It depends on the situation, but on a tv show ,time is of the essence, you dont get to see Les run up the hill to change the camera 40 times , that would be boring , but he does!


For your first point, it's not as true as you might think (no ratings = cancellation). There are shows on TV (Cable specifically) with audiences rated in the tens of thousands (for comparison, the high water mark is Duck Dynasty at 12 million). They're not outright canceled as much anymore because you need hits to show reruns and they're so darn cheap to produce, they don't require huge audiences to recoup. Bear Grylls could poop in sand and wring the water out to drink and he'd be middle of the pack, ratings wise. It just doesn't take much to be considered 'good enough' now. By contrast, because it's so cheap to produce these shows, conglomerates can sell additional channels to carriers to make more money (History, H2; Food Network, Fine Living/Cooking Channel; examples abound) and a hit show becomes an entire franchise as soon as the returns are in (there are nine planned series/spinoffs for Storage Wars. NINE! 3 are being aired now. And there are almost a dozen similar shows on other networks). 'Life Below Zero' is considered successful so you can expect to see clones of that show. The same can be said for 'Buying Alaska' (which has already spawned 'Buying the Bayou').

Problem is, if the bar for the lead of survival shows is a 'presenter', then none of the shows will actually have any (for lack of a better term) "street cred" (i.e. credibility amongst the people in the viewing audience who know better). The problem with Bear, as Sarge pointed out, is that until very recently, there were no disclaimers telling people that this was essentially for entertainment purposes only. Okay, maybe it is technically possible to wring water out of elephant dung but aren't there better (less extreme) methods of acquiring it? Even if the method is following the elephants to where they're getting water? It's not zero sum choice between elephant dung wringing and drinking your own unfiltered pee, is it? But those alternatives are rarely (if ever) shown so a person is only given one part of the equation. Compare him to Les Stroud who is constantly saying "Don't do what I'm doing unless...." ("The only way to be sure of what plants are good to eat, is to spend time with a teacher who is knowledgeable about the local plant life" The 'Mountains' episode when he ate a shaggy mane mushroom is one example of many. The episode surviving in Colorado? with the two horses is another).

----------


## brittanymachine

cody rocks!

----------


## Sarge47

> 5) Mykel Hawke - Besides the show, I know of him from a few people who worked with him. He was a consultant on a season of Road Rules and the people at Bunim-Murray loved him. He apparently has a very effective way of teaching/demonstrating complex techniques to utter novices. On the show, I am amazed at how he's able to deal with his wife when she goes into (what I call) 'shrill mode'. Taming of the Shrew indeed!
> 
> 6) Bear Grylls - even though his show introduced me to wilderness survival, I am SO thankful that I chose to look deeper. What many people don't realize is that his stunts aren't really stunts. He has people on the crew whose jobs involve making those "stunts" as safe as possible. He has a rope technician, for example. That's like having a gastroentrologist on crew to make eating bugs as safe as possible. Do you honestly think someone like Will Ferrell would subject himself to Bear's typical antics?


!st, be careful about "dissing" Ruth, Hunter will take offense!.... :Whistling: 

2nd, Bear Grylls also has those guys faking stuff for him to look great in, like putting a man in a bear suit and pretending it's a real threat, or tying a rabbit down so Bear can kill it with a stick.  Also drinking his own urine straight from the bladder is a "no-no!"  Just sayin'..... :Cowboy:

----------


## hunter63

Thanks Sarge.....lets keep it down about Ruth.....Y'all can diss the rest all you want......LOL

Lets hear it for Naked and Afraid......

----------


## Remianen

> Thanks Sarge.....lets keep it down about Ruth.....Y'all can diss the rest all you want......LOL
> 
> Lets hear it for Naked and Afraid......


Oh no, you misunderstand. I actually *like* Ruth. She is a rather comely lass. It's just that sometimes, she has a nails-on-a-blackboard effect on me (like wanting to smash acorns when you have neither shelter nor fire yet. Or falling into the ice cold water when told to grab the branch mere inches from her forehead. Or "I can't believe I married a monkey").

Naked and Afraid has proven to be the most empowering survival show for women there is. Almost all of the guys turn out to be idiots (drinking jungle water and (surprise!) getting sick, losing your will to continue after four days, getting scorched by the sun to the point of debilitation....on a tropical island, etc). I kinda like Naked Castaway though, for similar reasons as Survivorman. Even Les has had to have safety crew intervention (Lost at Sea, Labrador) but they aren't there all the time. Don't expect to see many episodes of Naked Castaway though (45 days per?).

----------


## randyt

I'm surprised the bush tucker man was mentioned.

----------


## Remianen

Did some research so I'm changing my order. This is only TV/video based though.

1) Ray Mears
2) Les Stroud
3) Tom Brown (only because I haven't been able to find as much video footage as the others)
4) Dave Canterbury
5) Cody Lundin (after doing a WS excursion, I've come to know that I am much more of a hunter than a gatherer. I'm too much of a carnivore. So Dave leapfrogs Cody)
6) Mykel Hawke

Bear Grylls doesn't rate at all.

As an aside, if anyone's seen the commercials for the new season of Survivorman (on Science Channel in the US), they're shot like a typical Bear Grylls/Man vs Wild episode with Les running and jumping around and setting up as a spear fisher. It's hilarious! All weekend, Science Channel has been showing the 'Survivorman Survival Secrets' series (basically a show of clips from previous episodes with a theme (Fire, Water, Food, Shelter, MacGuyverisms, Dangers)) and Les takes shots at BG on several occasions. "I don't have a hotel to go to..." and in the 'Lost Pilots' episode (which is the very first Survivorman episode from 2001), "This isn't man versus wild...." I actually had to rewind it to make sure I was hearing right.

----------


## Canuckette

Geeze, I'm surprised no one listed the guys from "Mountain men". 
I think Eustace Conway deserves an honourable mention.

----------


## Seniorman

> Did some research so I'm changing my order. This is only TV/video based though.
> 
> 1) Ray Mears
> 2) Les Stroud
> 3) Tom Brown (only because I haven't been able to find as much video footage as the others)
> 4) Dave Canterbury
> 5) Cody Lundin (after doing a WS excursion, I've come to know that I am much more of a hunter than a gatherer. I'm too much of a carnivore. So Dave leapfrogs Cody)
> 6) Mykel Hawke ..."


Remianen, you really ought to take a look at the very well made videos produced by the late (d. June/'11) Ron Hood and his wife, Karen Hood.  Hood was definitely one of the very best in "practical" survival methods and instucting.

Many of the things Canterbury "teaches," he lifted directly from Hood's videos.

S.M.

----------


## Bkmorris17

How does Mors not make this list?

----------


## Rick

Because it's his list.

----------


## Sarge47

> How does Mors not make this list?


Lousy intro for your 1st post.   Mors is NOT on TV or a member of this group...besides, Cody Lundin was a student of his so we still get the benefits of Mores' teaching!  It's considered very rude to just throw out a post without telling us a bit about yourself.... :Creepy:

----------


## Lamewolf

1 My dad !!!
2 Cody Lundin
3 Ron Hood
4 Tom Brown
5 Wayne Fears
6 John McCann
7 Dave Canterbury
8 Nessmuk
9 Kephart
10 Me (I ain't dead yet so that makes me a survivor)

Some (not all) of the others listed I consider just marketeers !

----------


## Tokwan

I would go with Les Stroud  as the best and that's to my opinion. Les takes things in his stride, calm and does not seem to rush, the actual thinking in every survival situation but of course not when a nuclear missile or a whole lot of lava is heading your way. 
Not to say that Bear Grylls is not good. Bear Grylls has lots of knowledge. He gos to a place and finds out how to do things. He then imparts this knowledge on his shows. However, I do not appreciate the manner he moves along the terrains. His agility is good, but this caters to a more energetic audience, of the younger generation, who can jump down and slide the slopes, sort of rock climbing etc. Not all outdoor enthusiasts are as energetic as he is and some are like me, the slow snail and moves like a lemur. I also do not agree the way he goes into caves in order to get out of the area faster as in Malaysia or most of South East Asia, he would have been dead. Remember, the situations are presented to him and he was supposed to be alone. In a real situation, and if you are alone, you don't wanna do that.
We are trained to move cautiously when we are lost and especially if we are lost or stranded alone as help is not available. To me, Les Stroud's methods seems more practical and realistic as he moves cautiously (well not as slow as Lundy though, I understand perfectly...he is barefooted, I wouldn't blame him..) That's is to my humble opinion. I still dig Ruth.

----------


## FSR

> #1) Major Fredrick Russel Burnham
> 
> #1a.) Fredrick Courtney Selous
> 
> #2) Colonel Townsend Whelen
> 
> #3) Bradford Angier


i would add Nessmuck to that list

----------

